# African logging



## superfire (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPUD6-BJHbM&feature=related
   opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 28, 2008)

All that throttle blipping and I didn't see one sign of suck-back!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounded to me like that thing needed a tune up. He was blipping to keep it from bogging down.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dibbs (Aug 29, 2008)

070/090, run them flat out or risk burning out clutches and drums.
Why this guy was blipping the throttle is anyones guess.


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 29, 2008)

That's funny right there - I don't care who you are


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

That was downright painful to watch.

 

.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 29, 2008)

I think that was the world record for most time to get the face out.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 29, 2008)

obviously paid by the hour and not by the tree


----------



## joesawer (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like a lot of "Chainsaw Instuctors" I have seen on video.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a good one!


----------



## ray benson (Jan 25, 2011)

New saw, dull chain, inexperienced.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 25, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## poorboypaul (Jan 25, 2011)

Read the comment at the bottom? "Guy cuts like an arboristsite member. In other words, terrible." So who's he talking about?opcorn:


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 25, 2011)

i just noticed that too:

Hah ha
He cuts like an Arboristsite member.
In other words, badly.

garfark 4 days ago


----------



## climberjones (Feb 5, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> I think he was blipping to reduce power as he was getting the saw back in the the kerfs.


 
No he was blipping and blipping and blipping that poor saw was screaming for slack let me run let me run poor ol saw!!!!!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 5, 2011)

poorboypaul said:


> Read the comment at the bottom? "Guy cuts like an arboristsite member. In other words, terrible." So who's he talking about?opcorn:


 
Did you notice how quick the tree started falling when he started in with the back cut??


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought he was "blipping" it because he was tryin to keep it from stalling but after about 4 min anyone should be able to see he has no idea what hes doing and looks like he might be showing off for the camera a bit (thrusts hips as giving the saw gas), just IMO though.:msp_blink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 24, 2011)

Im glad i wasn't there! haha 
I would have stole that saw from the black man and run through the jungle bare foot with that saw!  hahahah


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 7, 2011)

Are those......protective shorts....? :msp_w00t: :msp_wink:


----------

